# Dish Network 40" 16x9 HDTV monitor ?



## sportman10 (Feb 28, 2003)

I want to know I heard Dish Network is showing a proposed HDTV satellite system that includes a 40" 16x9 HDTV monitor, HDTV receiver, I want to know is the 40' 16x9 Monitor is like the "RCA 38"" HDTV TV -. F38310 and when will the Satellite Receiver / HDTV Combo for $1499 be available? where can I find any information about the 40' 16x9 Monitor


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

They've only shown mock-ups so far. Some people have assumed that they're OEM'd by Thompson ("RCA") & others have speculated they will be sourced from a manufacturer in Scotland in which E* has an interest.

We're just going to have to wait a few months to find out.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The dealer chat stated that the 40" is an RP model. They also stated that there would be a 34" direct view model.


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

If it is RP, as opposed to using the Thomson 38" directview tube, I hope they go LCD, DLP, or LCOS and support at least 1280x720 native. It needs to be bright and feature a decent viewing angle if they want to sell it with any success.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

Information released to dealers so far leaves more questions than answers. Suggested retail price is $1499 for a complete 811 satellite system and the TV set. No information on shipping charges from warehouses to retailers( will vary with size and weight of system), no information on warranty of product, or how it will be serviced. They can't just UPS a new TV overnight it will require a nationwide service system, who will handle a SCOTTISH TV? How long will it take to setup a service network and inventory system. What are the limitations going to be for dealers to deliver and set up a system in a customers home? What additional charges is DISH going to allow the dealer to charge?


----------

